# Sony Vaio interne WLAN Konfiguration ?



## Hipp (27. Februar 2004)

Ich habe nun endlich mein Sony Vaio mit integrierter 54Mbit WLAN Verbindung. Doch wie ich auch die Hilfe durchgegraben habe, ich bekomme keine Verbindung zu meinem WLAN DSL-Router. Habe ansonsten 2 W2K Rechner im Netz einwandfrei. Auf dem Notebook ist XPprof. installiert.


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2004)

Was bitte ist den eine "interne WLAN Verbindung"?
Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du eine WLAN mit dem Notebook einrichten willst?
Wo genau liegt denn das Problem?
Läuft die Karte?
Ad hoc oder managed Mode?
Einstellungen überprüft?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Hipp (27. Februar 2004)

Das Notebook hat den WLAN integriert. Ich habe also keine Karte im Slot. 
Ich sehe 4 Netzwerk-Verbindungen:

1.) Netzwerkbrücke , aktiviert
2.) Drahtlose NW-Verbindung , nicht verfügbar, 802.11g miniPCI-Adapter
3.) 1394-Verbindung , aktiviert, überbrückt Natzwerkadapter #2
4.) LAN-Verbindung, Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt, SIS-900Based PCI FastEthernet

Alle sind vom TYP Netzwerkbrücke

Könnte dies schon einmal weiterhelfen ?


----------

